# Bolt with 3TB, want to upgrade to 8TB or more.



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

I have read a lot in here and not sure IF my notes gathered here will help me.

I have a Bolt with a 3TB drive that was formatted by the Bolt when it was new on the OLD firmware in late 2017 or so.

6 months ago I upgraded to the latest "experience" software to take advantage of the NEW remote that you talk into.
this is from the system info Series 6 21.9.6.v5-USC-11-849 service level c:121779 b-HYDRA-MIRA-4-8

I have been using kttm to download it all to my Synology : so don't really mind starting FRESH > IF I have to , (the gods will be mad with all the Christmas movies ) but they are being converted to the Plex server by my son.

that being said what's the software I NEED ? to put in a 8TB or bigger drive, mind you the 3tb is sitting outside the Tivo in it's own 3.5 sata enclosure and intend on getting another 3.5" for that same enclosure. I have a bigger fan hitting the CPU that what it comes with 

I think I found the right info on the Roamio 10TB thread. can I get a AMEN ?
*DIY 10TB Roamio DIY 10TB Roamio*

rtoledo2002 at yahoo


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Amen.

The instructions are the same for both the Bolt and Roamio.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Amen.
> 
> The instructions are the same for both the Bolt and Roamio.


Thank you sir. do you have a donate button ? to send you some money .


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

In order to keep MY mess all in one place relating to UPDATING a Bolt with a 3TB 2.5" WD drive that is in a EXTernal enclosure. to a new Seagate EXOS 10TB drive 3.5" that will also go in a EXTernal enclosure. here is what I have encountered so far.

I burned the 3.32 mfstools iso to a dvd. I booted it up and here is what I have encountered . first I hate the VERBOSE boot of this build, and I understand why it's set to do it, it's for newbies like me that are out of Linux practice. BUT IT JUST KEPT GIVING ME usb ERRORS like a waterfall, I finally pulled the USB 3.2

my cat just pulled the power that was loose and voila reboot.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

during the stage where my Win10 drives where still in and I was booting both drives from a FIDECO toaster 2 drive external storage unit I got some errors



so I finally pulled the USB stuff, pulled my 3 drives and ONLY put the Tivo 3TB in sata port 0 and the Exos 10TB in sata port 1, boot


I kept getting this error below, " Can't determine boot partition " it must be talking about sda the 3TB Tivo drive


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

I set myself to expect failure from all i have read so far, SO , I just said WTF let's take the Exos 10 and sit it in the Tivo enclosure and see what the Tivo thinks of it, so i went through the guided set up




and this is the last photo of the guided set up , IF my memory serves me, it's the same size of the 3TB when it first got through formatting 2 years ago ? what do you think of this size by looking at the HD hours?

anyways , I pulled it out and put back the 3TB back in , UNTIL someone in here like Jback tells me what is possible with this working 10TB to expand it to full size

I'm willing to be a guinea pig let me know what to use please


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

rtoledo said:


> .........
> I kept getting this error below, " Can't determine boot partition " it must be talking about sda the 3TB Tivo drive


A couple of things. Please go back and read the post in entirety where you downloaded the MFSTools ISO. It would have saved you some frustration.

You will need to run a program found on the ISO called bootsectorfix on your 3 TB drive. This will fix the problem you were having with that error.

The ISO supports up to USB3. Not so sure about the latest USB standards.

Just to be on the safe side, I would black out part of your TSN when you post photos.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

jmbach said:


> A couple of things. Please go back and read the post in entirety where you downloaded the MFSTools ISO. It would have saved you some frustration.
> 
> You will need to run a program found on the ISO called bootsectorfix on your 3 TB drive. This will fix the problem you were having with that error.
> 
> ...


thank you I just removed it for now. I never saw the post about the bootsector fix. that thread is a disaster IMO  but will do it now


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

If you dont mind me asking, how much does a 10gb go for? And is this a top of the line? Mid range?


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

mattyro7878 said:


> If you dont mind me asking, how much does a 10gb go for? And is this a top of the line? Mid range?


265.00 out the door with TAX from amazon. this is a Enterprise Hard drive it's built like a tank and weighs like one. it's a PMR drive

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D9627NB/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

here's Seagate's specs for it

Exos X Enterprise Hard Drives | Seagate US

here's the PMR paper from Seagate

Seagate Extends Lead in Capacity-Boosting Perpendicular Recording Technology - Surges Past 16 Million Mark in PMR Hard Drive Shipments | News Archive | Seagate US

here's a great article about both lines , I have 4 of the IronWolf RED NAS drives in my Synology and they purr like kittens. awesome drives already 66% filled with movies for the home

Seagate Shipping 16 TB Exos X and IronWolf PMR Hard Drives for Enterprise and NAS - PC Perspective

AND I JUST BROKE MY RULE ABOUT HIJACKING MY THREAD ! OK NO WINE FOR 2 NIGHTS


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

OK jmbach I did the bootsectorfix /dev/sda command all good to start copy

and here it is it won't be done for another 14 hours per the estimate so. Mañana will be my next update and do this


Next run the command *mfsadd -xm 2000 /dev/sdY*.
Once that runs successfully then run the command *mfsaddfix /dev/sdY*.
When that command is finished, I recommend that you verify it boots up in your TiVo successfully before repeating the commands to be on the safe side, however, it has worked without doing so.

Each mfsadd command followed by mfsaddfix command adds 2 TB of recording space to the drive and you can do that up to 3 times. So repeat those two command until you have run out of space or have run them 3 times.

If you happen to add more space than is available to add with mfsadd, mfsaddfix will reset the APM to remove the added partitions. Then when you put the drive back into the TiVo, it will ask that you divorce the external drive. Go ahead and do so.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

ok so the copy procedure finished in the night. put in the tivo , it booted up logged into tivo central , it showed 687 hd or 4732 sd . shut it down using the restart command. pulled the new 10tb drive and did the FIRST *mfsadd -xm 2000 /dev/sdY*.


when I tried to add a second instance of mfsadd -xm 2000 /dev/sda it gave me this error that there would be too many partitons , so I left it alone and put the drive nack in the Tivo , this time it booted up BUT made me go through guided setup and when it was finished it was back to the first time's space see photo


this is what i ended up with after the second boot and the mandatory guided setup


AND this is what i had from the initial Tivo formatting it


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

will put the 3tb back in for now. OH YES all the recordings were gone but 3 of them on the first boot after the initail copy. after i added the second 2000 ALL recordings are gone. not a problem but just reporting for info .

As i like to say : my wife can only kill me once  so what the heck let's go manic . with the new drive in and reading 189 hours let's do a roll back on it and then a ks58 just to see what happens.

I have no idea what will become of the original 3TB when i end up putting it back , but in a hour I will find out  the hard way . keep in mind all the movies where removed with kttm and will be converted to use in the Plex server box.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

rtoledo said:


> ok so the copy procedure finished in the night. put in the tivo , it booted up logged into tivo central , it showed 687 hd or 4732 sd . shut it down using the restart command. pulled the new 10tb drive and did the FIRST *mfsadd -xm 2000 /dev/sdY*.
> 
> 
> when I tried to add a second instance of mfsadd -xm 2000 /dev/sda it gave me this error that there would be too many partitons , so I left it alone and put the drive nack in the Tivo , this time it booted up BUT made me go through guided setup and when it was finished it was back to the first time's space see photo
> ...


You forgot to run the mfsaddfix after you ran mfsadd.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW with printed instructions and I missed that. really getting bad with old age. I used to be so sharp LMAO. IF I share what I've done since my last post you guys will have a a good laugh on what not to do. but lessons are also learned that way. I downgraded to the old firmware version on the big drive. had forgotten how useful and ugly it was. after I gave up I pulled it, put in the 3tb drive and when it booted it gave me a RED screen saying software downgrade detected. so I pulled out gparted wiped the 3tb and it's now back in the tivo going thru guided setup. when that is done. not sure to dowith the big drive

@jmbach ? do you think at this point doing the msaddfix might help the big drive? it reads 189hours ?
I have nothing to loose, cause in the end if all else fails i will start anew with the big drive again.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

rtoledo said:


> WOW with printed instructions and I missed that. really getting bad with old age. I used to be so sharp LMAO. IF I share what I've done since my last post you guys will have a a good laugh on what not to do. but lessons are also learned that way. I downgraded to the old firmware version on the big drive. had forgotten how useful and ugly it was. after I gave up I pulled it, put in the 3tb drive and when it booted it gave me a RED screen saying software downgrade detected. so I pulled out gparted wiped the 3tb and it's now back in the tivo going thru guided setup. when that is done. not sure to dowith the big drive
> 
> @jmbach ? do you think at this point doing the msaddfix might help the big drive? it reads 189hours ?
> I have nothing to loose, cause in the end if all else fails i will start anew with the big drive again.


Because you did not do mfsaddfix, the bolt reformatted the drive so no it will not help.

Take the 3TB and follow the printed instructions this time and you will have a 10 TB drive. The copy will be much faster since the drive is empty.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Just finished upgrading my 4TB Roamio to 12TB. This requires a few extra manual tweaks that currently are no tools to automate this. It completes a KS58 and has no issues loading data from the daily connection. This unit is on TE3.

It went from 75% full to 25% full.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

jmbach said:


> Because you did not do mfsaddfix, the bolt reformatted the drive so no it will not help.
> 
> Take the 3TB and follow the printed instructions this time and you will have a 10 TB drive. The copy will be much faster since the drive is empty.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


That's EXACTLY what happened, it ended up reformatting my 3TB , so I took out GPARTED dvd, put in the 10TB , it barks that there's no partition, so under " device " I added a NEW partition and left it as is. took the 3tb as /dev/sda and put the 10TB and just did the mfscopy per your instructions it took like 30 seconds. then I did 2 adds of 2000 and I wanted to play it kool so the last one was add 1000. and yes I did roll back to TE3.


I took some flak over killing a few tv shows. but that's life.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

rtoledo said:


> That's EXACTLY what happened, it ended up reformatting my 3TB , so I took out GPARTED dvd, put in the 10TB , it barks that there's no partition, so under " device " I added a NEW partition and left it as is. took the 3tb as /dev/sda and put the 10TB and just did the mfscopy per your instructions it took like 30 seconds. then I did 2 adds of 2000 and I wanted to play it kool so the last one was add 1000. and yes I did roll back to TE3.
> 
> 
> I took some flak over killing a few tv shows. but that's life.


You could of used the same command. It just limits the size it creates to 2000 GiB but if there is not enough space, it uses all available.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

jmbach said:


> You could of used the same command. It just limits the size it creates to 2000 GiB but if there is not enough space, it uses all available.


I wil keep this in mind for the next upgrade:

IF I have some time this week I will stop by the Spectrum brick & mortar in Downey and pick up a Cisco Tuner adapter and and re-sign up my bedroom Bolt . and then I will upgrade the 2Tb is has to a 10. hopefully I won't mess that one up as I have a bunch of WWII submarine movies and tons of OLD Brittish Christmas movies and Sherlock holmes.

will keep a eye in here from time to time and see what happens with upgrading a EDGE as my wife needs 6 channels @ once with a 16TB Exos in it LMAO .


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

jmbach said:


> Amen.
> 
> The instructions are the same for both the Bolt and Roamio.


Just cannot seem to get the confirmation. Tivo is sending me a Bolt TCD 8495 OTA/Cable w/ 500mb drive to replace a dead Premiere XL. I've used MFS Tools 3.2 and 3.3 in the past to upgrade this Premiere and a Romeo, will MFSTools 3.3 work to take my new Bolt 500 up to a 3TB without any issues? Thanks in advance, my elderly brain is becoming an issue.... :-(

jmbach you rock sir!!

Gerry -


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

turbo327 said:


> Just cannot seem to get the confirmation. Tivo is sending me a Bolt TCD 8495 OTA/Cable w/ 500mb drive to replace a dead Premiere XL. I've used MFS Tools 3.2 and 3.3 in the past to upgrade this Premiere and a Romeo, will MFSTools 3.3 work to take my new Bolt 500 up to a 3TB without any issues? Thanks in advance, my elderly brain is becoming an issue.... :-(
> 
> jmbach you rock sir!!
> 
> Gerry -





jmbach said:


> .....For most people who just want to copy their old image to a new drive (max 4 TB in size) the command is as follows:
> 
> Premier and earlier models - mfscopy -ai /dev/sdX /dev/sdY
> *Roamio and later models - mfscopy -a /dev/sdX /dev/sdY*
> ...


----------



## turbo327 (Dec 16, 2002)

Thank you very much!


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

update one year later. I get a lot of spikes here in Norwalk, California . I feel like I'm back in Cuba pre 1969 , we had power outtages every night ( embargo and all ) . so I bought this drive a year ago , and 1 week ago we started getting the GREEN screen in TE3 . so I finally gave up . formatted the drive in my computer to ntfs , did a slow format to make sure if there were bad sectors Windows and the Drive's firmware was smart enough to de allocate them. so booted up under t3 and played around it . I figured since my WIFE lost all her recordings and she really liked TE4 when we had it. I figured to heck and just upgraded to TE4 , after 5 minutes I got the same screen under TE4 saying it found a error and it will take 3 hours.

took out the drive , reformatted it in my computer sna started the guided setup one more time under TE4 . so far so good . will report IF something goes wrong again. I probably have a 3TB partition now, so the rest of the 10TB is going to waste.


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

WHY ARE THE OWNERS OF TIVO SO ****ED UP. ALL THEY DO IS SUE. INSTEAD OF FIXING THE SOFTWARE IN THE PARTITION MANAGEMENT . LET'S FACE IT THESE ARE 64 BIT PROCESSORS . HIRE A NEW SOFTWARE ENGINEER AND UPGRADE THAT BASE TO A 64 LINUX !!!!!!!!!!!!! AND THESE ****S KNOW HOW CHITTY OTHER PEOPLE'S DVR'S ARE SO THEY KEEP STICKING IT IN OUR EARS AND EYES. ENOUGH .


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rtoledo said:


> update one year later. I get a lot of spikes here in Norwalk, California . I feel like I'm back in Cuba pre 1969 , we had power outtages every night ( embargo and all ) . so I bought this drive a year ago , and 1 week ago we started getting the GREEN screen in TE3 . so I finally gave up . formatted the drive in my computer to ntfs , did a slow format to make sure if there were bad sectors Windows and the Drive's firmware was smart enough to de allocate them. so booted up under t3 and played around it . I figured since my WIFE lost all her recordings and she really liked TE4 when we had it. I figured to heck and just upgraded to TE4 , after 5 minutes I got the same screen under TE4 saying it found a error and it will take 3 hours.


Sounds like you have a drive that is starting to fail. Just reformatting the drive is not going to help. You need to test it with the drive manufacturers test software and if it fails replace it.

Scott


----------



## rtoledo (Feb 18, 2008)

reformatted the drive , a spike took out the format on it. upgraded to te4 too


----------



## Herb EN (Sep 3, 2020)

I am trying to upgrade my Bolt 1TB to 6TB. I downloaded 
MFSTools 3.32-devel USB/HD
RAW image file to make bootable USB drives requires direct copy of file contents to USB drive.
md5 hash for compressed raw file: 2a25613140dfa835b5b41a184ba54ac1​
I used the HDD Raw Copy Tool in Win10 to copy MFSTools 3.32-devel USB/HD to a 16 GB flash drive.

I disconnected all my HDs from my PC, connected the TiVo Bolt 1 TB drive to the 0 MB SATA connector, and booted off the MFSTools FD. I did not connect the new target drive yet. Baby steps. Before the login I am getting error messages, I login in anyway, which works, and then try the "lsblk -o,name,size,vendor" command to verify where my TiVo original drive is and it does not work. See the screen shot.








Did not go further without verifying the drive location. Can someone let me know what is happening and what to do?
Hoping to make another attempt tomorrow night. I know zip about linux so I would really appreciate some input. Thanks in advance


----------



## Herb EN (Sep 3, 2020)

Never mind, This is resolved on a different thread. My syntax error


----------

